# Anyone Less Than Sad About It?



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a week into it, and don't think I'm as sad as I "should" be. I think the reason is that I've known our marriage was over for a long time now (3 years or so), and after the initial shock of saying the word "divorce", I feel as if I'm aligning my life with my thoughts, emotions I've surpressed for years because I didn't believe in divorce, but believed in making it work. I have my sad moments, like hearing sappy songs and thinking about when to take off the ring. For the most part, I worry about how long it'll take and how I'll handle those 'firsts', like the upcoming holidays. STBXH probably feels the same way, because we still get along for the most part, and have started working on the details of how to split things, when he'll move out, etc. If anything, we are talking and getting along better now, so maybe we both wanted out.


----------



## how was your day? (Oct 10, 2012)

Serenity_Prayer said:


> I'm a week into it, and don't think I'm as sad as I "should" be. I think the reason is that I've known our marriage was over for a long time now (3 years or so), and after the initial shock of saying the word "divorce", I feel as if I'm aligning my life with my thoughts, emotions I've surpressed for years because I didn't believe in divorce, but believed in making it work. I have my sad moments, like hearing sappy songs and thinking about when to take off the ring. For the most part, I worry about how long it'll take and how I'll handle those 'firsts', like the upcoming holidays. STBXH probably feels the same way, because we still get along for the most part, and have started working on the details of how to split things, when he'll move out, etc. If anything, we are talking and getting along better now, so maybe we both wanted out.


i took my ring off immediately after i saw my wife for the first time without her ring on, a sad day in my memory... that was over a week ago...

she left me a voicemail today saying she wanted to come over tomorrow and go through/fill out divorce papers... i think im going to let her, and not try to avoid/block it happening...when this all started/happened i told her i wasn't going to make this hard on her, and i wish her the best in the future (after a few or more days of begging/pleading)... im sad, i really do love my wife, always have... and now she is moving on, without me.

I have my "good" days... I have "bad" days... looking back, I can clearly see what I did when I shouldn't have, or didn't do when I should have. I can't change the past... I'm just trying to move on....... I don't want to....... I have to....... and I miss her.... so much....one day at a time.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hang in there guys. HWYD... I know the feeling. My wife filed today. She got her investment check in from losing her job and paid the lawyer today. Bad thing is, I asked her before I found the receipt, she said no. I don't know what to believe with this woman. I think she was trying to save me pain. 

Just try to get out and do things. I went and saw a movie last night. Silent Hill kinda ... ehh. But... sure, there were times I really wanted to hold my wife's hand there... but the movie was good for me. 

Take care.


----------

